# Big Game Squirrel



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

We went on an Elk hunt a few years ago down south. My nephew killed this squirrel and it was so huge that I had to get a photo of him and the critter. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't taken the photo myself. I scanned it to my computer and here it is. (sorry that the picture is a bit scratched)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The way he is holding it then it doesnt look real  If its real then that sucka is a real nut cracker.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

We made him hold it on the outside so it didn't take away from it by colapsing the fluffy tail ends.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What did it score? Did it make the book?


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still quite skeptical, but if it is real then that is amazing :shock: .


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Of coarse it's real, you can tell by the way he's holding the pistol before it was doctored.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

check out my rabbit hunting story at http://www.idiotwithabow.blogspot.com. Not as big as this squirrel, but a good read if you got time to kill.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one nice buck you got there you idiot  .


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry 22 ....you're thread got hi-jacked.....good pic thought ....  

Yeah, Idiot with a bow.....I read some of your blog, I was anxious to read about the trophy rabbits.. :shock: 
That actually is a Trophy Rabbit !! I saw some one year like that at Topaz...hugh buggers !!
Everyone of them was in the standing position, never hit a one... :lol: .....I was using a pistol... :wink:
Good story on your blog....


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Poaching an endangered species?*

Correct me if I am wrong here, but if this squirrel was shot in southern Utah, It could be a Kaibab squirrel and Blue squirrel which a subspecies of the Abert's squirrel and are most readily identified by the tufts of hair on their ears and the last I knew these were protected and endangered species.

Most likely the squirrel you are showing come out of the Abajo mountains in the four corners region of Utah and would be the blue squirrel which get very big and are protected......

Correct me if I am wrong here......Bigbr


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Correct me if I am wrong here, but if this squirrel was shot in southern Utah, It could be a Kaibab squirrel and Blue squirrel which a subspecies of the Abert's squirrel and are most readily identified by the tufts of hair on their ears and the last I knew these were protected and endangered species.
> 
> Most likely the squirrel you are showing come out of the Abajo mountains in the four corners region of Utah and would be the blue squirrel which get very big and are protected......
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong here......Bigbr


If that Squirrel is protected then well he aint protected anymore. He's dead.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Correct me if I am wrong here, but if this squirrel was shot in southern Utah, It could be a Kaibab squirrel and Blue squirrel which a subspecies of the Abert's squirrel and are most readily identified by the tufts of hair on their ears and the last I knew these were protected and endangered species.
> >
> > Most likely the squirrel you are showing come out of the Abajo mountains in the four corners region of Utah and would be the blue squirrel which get very big and are protected......
> >
> ...


Glad to see you found that squirrel that jumped ship when I passed thru there coming from down home, boy they grow them big back there and we don't protect them, we eat them with biscuits and gravy. :shock: He looks like he's a pan full of good eating; I'm sure gonna miss frying him up. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have hunted Kiabab squirrels before and that is not one. They have a rust spot on their back and do have a tuft of hair on their ears. They are not (or were not) on any endangered species list. They have a hunt for them during the fall. They have many drop off boxes where you can drop off a tail for their studies. I have two of them mounted in my game head room. 

This big boy was from Colorado. We were down below Grand Junction on an archery Elk hunt and my nephew came accross this amazing critter. Have you guys not seen one like that before? It was a male so that may have something to do with his size. We shot a bunch of Frogs with our pelet pistol and my bow on the same trip. We deep fried the frog legs and ate them for the first time in my life. When I saw the squirrel, I thought that the frog legs gave off another effect as I thought that I was halucinating. (sp) 

BTW my avatar is from that same trip. (Maybe you can see one of them big squirrels in the background)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think your full of Metamusil...... _(O)_


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried chasing one of them up a mountain side once. I didn't catch it but I got this pic with my cellphone.
[attachment=0:1jk3e8qv]skwerlfoot1.jpg[/attachment:1jk3e8qv]


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I tried chasing one of them up a mountain side once. I didn't catch it but I got this pic with my cellphone.
> [attachment=0:3pw8a8uj]skwerlfoot1.jpg[/attachment:3pw8a8uj]


:rotfl:

And I thought the squirrels in Boston Ma. were big!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

This squirrel was messing around in Roger Clemens' medicine cabinet. Approach with caution. He may have roid rage.


----------

